# gftp: Segmentation fault durante l'esecuzione

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

da un po' di tempo ho problemi ad utilizzare gftp perché mi va in crash.

Ho deciso così di avviare gftp da console ed ho aspettato un crash che non si è fatto attendere.

L'unico messaggio che posso leggere è:

Segmentation fault.

E' capitato anche a qualcuno di voi che è riuscito a risolvere?

----------

## unz

Ho ripiegato per anni su gftp come interfaccia grafica ftp,poi nautilus ha introdotto la possibilità di montare i server ftp come cartelle e da lì ho buttato gftp.

Qualche mese fa ho messo su filezilla, e ho ritrovato la gioia di trasferire migliaia di files in un colpo solo senza avere il panico di crash inattesi.

I crash di gftp non sono mai riuscito a tracciarli ...

----------

## morellik

Forse l'unica è usare strace o gdb per cercare di capire cosa fa andare gftp in segmentation fault.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito. Quindi faccio prima a ripiegare su Konqueror come ho fatto di recente.

Grazie

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> E' capitato anche a qualcuno di voi che è riuscito a risolvere?

 

Confermo, succede anche a me.

 *Quote:*   

> Ho ripiegato per anni su gftp come interfaccia grafica ftp,poi nautilus ha introdotto la possibilità di montare i server ftp come cartelle e da lì ho buttato gftp. 

 

Che però è un pachiderma. Se devo trasferire 12mb di file (al di là della connessione e del server) PRIMA che inizia a trasferire i file (in cui è comunque più lento a passare da un file all'altro), quello fase che lui chiama "preparazione al trasferimento", impiega troppo tempo, un tempo inaccettabile per me.

 *Quote:*   

> Qualche mese fa ho messo su filezilla

 

Si volevo provarlo, ma è free (non intendo gratis) la versioner per GNU/Linux? No vero?

EDIT: leggo dal'ebuild su bugzilla che è GPL2, è una notizia meravigliosa

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho provato ftpcube su un altro PC ma non mi soddisfa moltissimo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho capito. Quindi faccio prima a ripiegare su Konqueror come ho fatto di recente.

 

gftp è un progetto morto da parecchio tempo, l'ultima stable risale al 2004 credo, è inutile per tanto perdere ore di sonno e capelli con tale software, non usatelo e basta; piuttosto usate konqueror, nautilus o altro filemanager del proprio DE che supporti nativamente il protocollo FTP (my 2 cents).

(IMHO) gftp andrebbe rimosso dal portage tree visto che è fortemente instabile.

----------

## riverdragon

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Che però è un pachiderma. Se devo trasferire 12mb di file (al di là della connessione e del server) PRIMA che inizia a trasferire i file (in cui è comunque più lento a passare da un file all'altro), quello fase che lui chiama "preparazione al trasferimento", impiega troppo tempo, un tempo inaccettabile per me.

 Speriamo che il sostituto di gnome-vfs in gnome 2.22 sia migliore da questo punto di vista.

----------

## lordalbert

Io utilizzo felicemente filezilla  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Io utilizzo felicemente filezilla 

 

Ma perché non lo trovo in portage? Voi l'avete preso tramite un ebuild esterno?

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Ma perché non lo trovo in portage? Voi l'avete preso tramite un ebuild esterno?

 

Io si, su bugzilla, ma non c'era proprio l'ultimissima versione. Se qualcuno ci consiglia anche un overlay sarebbe perfetto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

c'era già una discussione a riguardo dei client ftp. Io fireftp non lo lascio

----------

## unz

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ma perché non lo trovo in portage? Voi l'avete preso tramite un ebuild esterno? 
> 
> Io si, su bugzilla, ma non c'era proprio l'ultimissima versione. Se qualcuno ci consiglia anche un overlay sarebbe perfetto 

 

```
gunzLess unz # eix filezilla

[I] net-ftp/filezilla

     Available versions:  (~)3.0.0_beta2[1] (~)3.0.0_beta10[2] (~)3.0.0[2]

     Installed versions:  3.0.0[2](16:13:21 07/11/2007)

     Homepage:            http://filezilla-project.org/

     Description:         FTP client with lots of useful features and an intuitive interface

* net-ftp/filezilla-cvs [1]

     Available versions:  (~)3.0 (~)3.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://filezilla-project.org/

     Description:         A FTP client with lots of useful features and an intuitive interface.

[1] "zugaina" /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina

[2] "sabayon" /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon

```

Sabayon!

----------

## lordalbert

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Io utilizzo felicemente filezilla  
> 
> Ma perché non lo trovo in portage? Voi l'avete preso tramite un ebuild esterno?

 

no, in portage non c'è. Ho preso l'ebuild da bugzilla e fatto un overlay locale

----------

## fbcyborg

FireFTP è fichissimo. Userò quello d'ora in avanti!!!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> FireFTP è fichissimo. Userò quello d'ora in avanti!!!

 

Mi sono accorto che da qualche tempo a questa parte quando uso FireFTP, i trasferimenti sono spesso lentissimi: 0.1 KB/s. Perchè?

Sapete se c'è modo di fargli fare connessioni multiple? Il problema si presenta sia in upload che in download e spesso si disconnette.

Mi sa che sarò costretto ad abbandonare FireFTP.

----------

## skypjack

ho usato un po' gftp, poi i molti crash mi avevano stufato e come controllando ho scoperto che, come hanno già fatto notare, era un progetto morto. direi che la decisione di abbandonarlo e d'obbligo. spero (non so in realtà se ci hanno già pensato) che thunar presenti presto un modo per sfruttare ftp!

----------

## fbcyborg

Quindi???

volete dire che non esiste miglior client ftp di konqueror o simili? (a parte la riga di comando, ma sai che scatole fare file per file...)

----------

## Scen

Io uso

```

[I] net-ftp/kftpgrabber

     Available versions:  0.8.1-r1

     Description:         A graphical FTP client for KDE.

```

e mi trovo benissimo.

Altrimenti potresti provare

```

* net-ftp/filezilla

     Available versions:  ~3.0.4

     Homepage:            http://filezilla-project.org/

     Description:         FTP client with lots of useful features and an intuitive interface

```

, l'unica eventuale noia è che richiede >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Io uso
> 
> ```
> 
> [I] net-ftp/kftpgrabber
> ...

 

Nessun problema.. utilizzo queste librerie insieme alle 2.6 già da tempo.

Ho installato filezilla. Mi sembra molto carino. Comincio ad utilizzarlo sin da ora. 

Grazie.

----------

